# 12 liter shrimp nano final update



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

thought i would try and keep a journal for this tank after my "spec"tacular failure just practice really ready for setting up cherries new tank




plants are lilaeopsis novea-zealandiae micromanthemum umbrosum and cryptocoryne pigmea an anubius invitro pot i picked up from my lfs pot stated its one of the smallest crypts only info i found said it grows to 20 cm any one on here grown this before info would be appreciated.
tanks a clearseal cat litter over aquabasis plus for substrate 11w superfish light and an aquaclear hob filter co2 from welding gas turned off at night manually
thanks for looking


----------



## Westyggx (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Hi Tim,

Looks like a good start, should look good when its filled in.

Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

very nice, well planted and very clean looking.


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

thanks mike and ian im interested to see the crypt fill in if it does what it says on the tin so to speak could be a carpet crypt like parva looking forward to trimming my bush lol every man likes a nicely trimmed bush


----------



## minnnt (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Looking really good. Love the fact that it's a proper high tech miniature tank. 

Well done.


----------



## minnnt (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Any ferts being added btw?


----------



## tim (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

thanks minnit im using all in one fert recipie from here
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
no liquid carbon and a fairly low co2 rate 6 hour photoperiod 
pics one week in 



crypt pigmea settling in no melt so far



couple of baby cherries gotta get an slr   



and full tank shot hob filter is ugly as sin and ive put a little pump in to help with circulation
all comments welcome


----------



## sarahtermite (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Looking good, Tim. What's the powerhead pump you've got in there?


----------



## tim (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

thanks sarahtermite its the little pump out of my fluval spec  all pond solutions do a similar one rated 200 ltr per hour http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium-1/aquarium-equipment/aquarium-pumps.html
handy for small tanks but ugly to be honest   should get an external for the tank


----------



## sarahtermite (9 Jul 2012)

*12 liter shrimp nano*

I can see that it's a bit intrusive, but presumably does the job. I have a very similar HOB filter, and the flow does seem a bit...well...minimal! Do you know what kind of external you'll go for?


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

does the job but hoping to get a cristalprofi sorted for it soonish ready for their new tank around a 50 liter im hoping to have new tank and other bits  by end of august


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

wanting his food back


----------



## HarryRobinson (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Baby shrimp: "can i have my food back please?"

Adult shrimp: " WHAT YA GONNA DOOO?"


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Baby shrimp: "can i have my food back please?"
> 
> Adult shrimp: " WHAT YA GONNA DOOO?"



Baby shrimp
Go and get a equalizer   
hoggie


----------



## Seagull (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Looks like a great start - bet it will look fantastic once it's all filled in


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

Love the shrimp vs shrimp picture


----------



## faizal (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> wanting his food back



This is so cute !!!


----------



## darren636 (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

little shrimp is about to hulk up and lay the smack down!


----------



## tim (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

nah he decided to come back with his mates   



these little guys are funny


----------



## darren636 (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano*

cross faced chicken wing! Classic submission hold.


----------



## tim (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano week two trim*





quick fts after water change trimmed micranthemum right down hopefully get it quite bushy, crypt coming along nicely still no melt lilaeopsis leaves melted a bit just starting to see new leaves and not much algae a little diatoms on the glass.shrimp lots of babies and fun to watch just really hard to get decent pics of them 
cheers for looking


----------



## tim (17 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

progress with the tank hasnt gone to plan 35 days straight at work and not much time for anything other than the odd water change and sleep   lilaeopsis covered in bba crypt the same micranthemum lacking ferts (been slack with them and was lean dosing anyway) got an external for the tank boyu ef 05 not the best but cheap and hopefully better than the hob i was using only thing doing well in the tank is the cherries third batch of babies mouching around.last day of work tommorow for three weeks so i'll try n get some pics up and hopefully get back on top of the tank rather than tear it down may be a better option though


----------



## tim (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

couple of pic updates



bba on lilaeopsis micranthemum lacking ferts co2 or flow issues probably all three   gsa all over the landscape rocks 



all in all tanks not bringing me much joy in this state
so i have spent a couple of days pulling up plants and giving them an out of tank liquid carbon bath sacked the landscape rock in favour of some baltic rock from aqua essentials two days of small water changes and replanted this afternoon tank now looks like this



im happier with the overall look crypt balansae behind the big rock on the left and three small stems of blyxa japonica to the right of the big rock going to let lilaeopsis roots settle back in then trim it back to substrate get rid of bba covered leaves and encourage spread
cheers for looking comments and criticisms all welcome


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

Hey tim,
Tank looks a lot better now in my opinion. The Cryptocoryne Balansae will look absolutely fantastic when it drapes right over the tall rock.

Height looks a lot better in this revamp too, that coupled with the positioning of the rocks, gives it a nice feel. Once the plants fill in between will look great.

Ps. Speak to Ady if you need any Balansae info or help, he is the Balansae KING.


----------



## tim (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

cheers nat it was adys journal i first spotted balansae tbh stuck some in my 60ltr and must be about 60 cm long now tad big for this tank  definately be trimming it back just gotta get on top of the bba now


----------



## C00ki3 (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

I agree, I like the new scape much better definetly added some height to the design, look forward to seeing the plants grow in.


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

got some clear acrylic through the post today so will knock up a spray bar for the boyu later hopefully will distribute flow more evenly pics later


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

mate how have you been heating your small tank? I have a nano tank 30cm squared and I cant figure out how to heat it? (without putting in an internal heater?)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> mate how have you been heating your small tank? I have a nano tank 30cm squared and I cant figure out how to heat it? (without putting in an internal heater?)



External heater mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

looks loads better mate, well done!


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

yeah i gathered that lol.. what external heater? hydor 200w?


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> mate how have you been heating your small tank? I have a nano tank 30cm squared and I cant figure out how to heat it? (without putting in an internal heater?)


not heating it mate tanks been running 3yrs on and off temps never dropped below 20c even in winter which i believe is ok for cherries as nat said though hydor would do the job 


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks loads better mate, well done!


thanks ian means a lot coming from the owner of such a stunning scape


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano acrylic spraybar*

knocked up a quick spraybar today couple of bad pics
spraybar and L piece to connect to hose






crimped the end with pliers may be hard to keep clean 



plumbers pipe cuter to cut the tube ive found gives a better cut than hacksaw though you do need to take a bit of time and tighten it after every few turns ive cracked a few pipes being over zealous   



in tank shot 



see how it goes flow wise may try a shrimp safe intake next get the black prefilter sponge out  also hacked off bba covered lilaeopsis leaves today and added another pot in between the gaps dont think the foreground was planted heavily enough at the start


 
hopefully getting to grips with the tank now cherries seem happy as ever too 
thanks for looking


----------



## flygja (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

Nice DIY on those acrylic tubes. I wouldn't have guessed that shrimps and cat litter would be compatible.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

Great job on the outlet, and the pipe cutters sure come in handy for jobs like these.


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Nice DIY on those acrylic tubes. I wouldn't have guessed that shrimps and cat litter would be compatible.


thanks mate cherry shrimp are quite hardy and dont mind higher tds certainly wouldnt use it again though think ive been lucky with them 


			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Great job on the outlet, and the pipe cutters sure come in handy for jobs like these.


thanks gill find it makes a much cleaner cut than a hacksaw looking forward to some pics of your pipefish


----------



## tim (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 10 weeks in*

nanos been running for 10 weeks now plants and shrimp are doing well lilaeopsis is painfully slow thickening up and to be honest think eleocharis parvula or mini wouldve been a better choice quite happy with the overall look at the moment though






blyxa and crypt balansae growing nicely boyu filter has been behaving and spraybar seems to have sorted flow distribution issues i was having no return of bba YET   



cherries still fighting over food and breeding noticed a couple smaller than the others today 



not a great pic but my cameras rubbish put a dslr on my xmas wish list me thinks   
had a bigger tank made for these little guys through my lfs optiwhite 50ltr but the dimensions were wrong instead of a tall rectangle i ended up with a 40x40 x30cm shallow square 10 cm extra depth has thrown my plans for it out a bit so these guys will be staying put for another couple of months still got the tank for £20 in the end
cheers for looking


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

thats looking really crisp and clean Tim...really nice.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano six weeks in*

Yeah tim, all round amazing job mate.

I too love the way it looks Fresh and 'Crisp' as Ianho stated.


----------



## tim (29 Sep 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 12 weeks*

small update tanks been running for 12 weeks made a couple more changes acrylic intake made black sponge gone  


just need some clear suction cups instead of the black ones   also added more foreground plants to lillaeopsis which is a painfully slow plant takes about six weeks to bounce back from a trim in here so added eleocharis parvula to the right of the front stone and glosso to the left didnt remove lillaeopsis i'll let it fend for itself  



saddled juvenile shrimp about 2 months old dont they grow up quick   
also have use of my eldest's slr a nikon d60 basic but gotta be better than my old coolpix   so on that note finish with a fts



cheers for looking


----------



## tim (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

hey folks little update tank ran sort of smoothly but i decided i wanted a change watching this scape evolve really made me realise how much time and effort you need to put into a scape to make it work also realised i wont be learning much from sitting looking at something im not happy with so fresh start 




been set up for a couple of days and im already finding faults with it so please feel free to add comments opinions critisicms thanks for looking


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 12 week update*

you have the idea there Tim, IMO the wood needs to be on the left hand side at more of an angle, maybe put some moss of the branches as well. 

It looks loads bigger than 12l mate, you certainly have the knack to giving things a sense of depth.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 12 week update*

Looking good Tim mate! Well done


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 12 week update*

In my opinion buddy, and it is just my opinion I think the positioning of the wood is spot on.. If anything a tad to the right would work more. I think with the way the formation of the branches form, centralising the wood more to the left will create an imbalance in the tank. The long branch on the left side would stretch further than the branch on the far right.. Agree with the moss idea though. Think u have cracked it though Mate  
 Nice one 
Jack

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano 12 week update*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> you have the idea there Tim, IMO the wood needs to be on the left hand side at more of an angle, maybe put some moss of the branches as well.
> 
> It looks loads bigger than 12l mate, you certainly have the knack to giving things a sense of depth.


thank you ian, the position of the wood is certainly one of the things not quite right its actually two pieces so i will have a little move around moss will be added once im happier with the position  


			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Looking good Tim mate! Well done


thanks nat  


			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> In my opinion buddy, and it is just my opinion I think the positioning of the wood is spot on.. If anything a tad to the right would work more. I think with the way the formation of the branches form, centralising the wood more to the left will create an imbalance in the tank. The long branch on the left side would stretch further than the branch on the far right.. Agree with the moss idea though. Think u have cracked it though Mate
> Nice one
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 cheers jack i am inclined to agree with ian though a move to the left will maybe give the scape a more triangular shape i will have a move around at the weekend see where it goes from there your triptych cubes are coming together very nicely mate


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Cheers buddy. Look forward to seeing what u do  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wazuck (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

That's the same size tank that I have. 



Its nice to see what you have done with the space. 
Keep at it


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Mines just a little bigger coming in at 15l 


in situ by Harry.R, on Flickr


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Nice light unit hazzer! Where u find that? What bulbs u switch it for? That would look nice above my triptych!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wazuck (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Lol jack. It's a DIY gui10 led bulb setup. I suggested them to you :/


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Wonder if you can have 3 bulbs... Then I may consider...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*



			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> That's the same size tank that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm finding it a nice size to work with mate what fish do you have in yours  


			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Mines just a little bigger coming in at 15l
> 
> 
> in situ by Harry.R, on Flickr


far too big for me Harry  


			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> Lol jack. It's a DIY gui10 led bulb setup. I suggested them to you :/


jack your memory is awful


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Oh dear..   ha! I'll read back lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

hi quick update the rescape of this was inspired by this post by ianho http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=23474pretty amazing mini landscapes using bonsai as the focal point second one down being my favourite i dont quite think i've pulled it off and there are still quite a few things i would change but i think its now time to let the plants grow and see how it looks in a month or so 



hopefully the peacock moss will take off and make this look bonsai ish   


as always thanks for looking all comments criticisms more than welcome


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

I was wrong.. It looks quality moved to the left! Nice one   where u buy your peacock moss from? Is your bonsai tree real? If so. Where from? 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*



			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> I was wrong.. It looks quality moved to the left! Nice one   where u buy your peacock moss from? Is your bonsai tree real? If so. Where from?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


hey mate thanks peacock moss from an ebay seller a year or so ago the wood is some manzi i got from tom barr just tied the moss to it trying to get that bonsai feel give it a couple of weeks mate and ill post you the trimmings from the moss


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

That would be sweet! I'm sure I could give you something for it! What's the growth style like?

Cheers man!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

looks like this in my 60 ltr 



not the best pic but pretty easy growing moss IME your welcome to the next trimmings mate


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

Great. I'll contact you in a few weeks to remind u. Well up for trying it out   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

hey folks week or so into the rescape little list of where the tanks at light still the 11 w superfish filter cristal profi e 700 about 3/4 power acrylic intake and spraybar hardscape manzi twigs and mini landscape rock substrate florabase jbl co2 kit diffused through the filter via acrylic tube and swan cigarette filter more details if requested flora riccia hc tennelus blyxa hygro sp araguaia peacock moss on the branches 3 ml ppmd + po4 daily couple of pics 


hc melting a little i set the spray bar up on the wrong side of the tank co2 was hitting the rocks and floating up out of the tank sorting flow is a PITA even in a little tank like this  



fts photos have become worse since using dslr so im off to read the photography section   
cheers for looking


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

This is a great layout. Good illusions to. It looks a lot bigger than it is...which is a great thing.


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This is a great layout. Good illusions to. It looks a lot bigger than it is...which is a great thing.


Thank you mark your comment means a lot


----------



## tim (3 Nov 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

just over two weeks in hc is bouncing back diatoms setting in cherries will be going back in tomorrow after waterchange and good scrub with a toothbrush post some pics tomorrow


----------



## tim (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

couple of tank shots from this evening




diatoms and hc melt



tweaked the co2 drop checker is lime green anywhere in the tank so hopefully this will resolve these issues added 4 of the cherry shrimp back in today the rest can go back in next weekend



comments and criticisms always welcome 
cheers for looking


----------



## tim (12 Dec 2012)

*Re: 12 liter shrimp nano all change*

due to the purchase of a 90x45x45 optiwhite from antipofish (cheers chris) and having a wife i always obey   ive had to collapse down a few of my small tanks this being one of them



had a couple of issues diatoms too much flow at times not enough at others killed of the riccia with liquid carbon and a few of the cherries lost to either liquid carbon or a bacterial infection enjoyable tank to run for a while though   due to the impending christmas festivities time and restricted finances wont be doing much with the new tank untill the new year literally chucked all the plants from the tanks i collapsed down and it looks like this at the moment


 as always thanks for looking


----------



## Antipofish (12 Dec 2012)

So pleased you got it home (and up the stairs) in one piece.  Damn that tank looks fine.  Wanna sell it ?   Actually, those rocks look pretty damn natural in there. Nice one.  Looking forward to your new journal after Christmas Tim  .


----------



## gmartins (12 Dec 2012)

How did you find the cristal profi e 700 on a 12 L tank? Overkill?

GM


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> So pleased you got it home (and up the stairs) in one piece.  Damn that tank looks fine.  Wanna sell it ?   Actually, those rocks look pretty damn natural in there. Nice one.  Looking forward to your new journal after Christmas Tim  .


Cheers Chris sell it no way  


			
				gmartins said:
			
		

> How did you find the cristal profi e 700 on a 12 L tank? Overkill?
> 
> GM


I only ran the filter around 3/4 power but it was fine I wouldn't say overkill


----------



## gmartins (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks, I didn't know they could be regulated. That's good to know.


----------

